# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  Sundry deductions on payslips - do they appear on IRP5 at all?

## J7J

Hi,

Does sundry deductions appear on IRP5's at all?

With sundry deductions, I am referring to things like if an employer deducts call costs from employee for calls made on landline, or maybe if they are short on their cashup of their till...

----------


## Mynhardt

I am not sure but I would think that there is no need to show such deductions.
Reason is that such deductions are likely personal non-deductable expenses.

I know that similar deductions (office social club) doesn't appear on my IRP5.

----------

J7J (03-Jun-13)

----------


## J7J

Thank you for your response!  Greatly appreciated.  I have not included sundry deductions on the IRP5.

----------

